# some questions raised



## Guest (Apr 4, 2001)

I think it's okay to post an abstract here. this is a new study.tomAbstract Volume 15 Issue 5/6 (2000) pp 328-334DOI 10.1007/s003840000248 Hypnotherapy and therapeutic audiotape: effective in previously unsuccessfully treated irritable bowel syndrome?Alastair Forbes (1), Susan MacAuley (2), Efterpi Chiotakakou-Faliakou (1)(1) St Mark's Hospital, Watford Road, Harrow HA1 3UJ, UK e-mail: alastair.forbes###ic.ac.uk Tel.: +44-20-82354016 Fax: +44-20-82354039(2) Institute of Psychiatry, De Crespigny Park, London SE5 8AF, UKAccepted: 25 August 2000 / Published online: 11 October 2000Abstract. Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is not always readily responsive to conventional therapy. Hypnotherapy is effective but time consuming and labour intensive. Preliminary data suggested equivalent value from a specially devised audiotape. Tape use is now compared with gut-directed hypnotherapy in a randomised controlled trial. Consenting patients (n=52; 37 women) with established IBS were recruited to a 12-week study. All had failed dietary and pharmacological therapy. The median age was 37 years (range 19-71); median symptom duration was 60 months (8-480). Randomisation was to six sessions of individual hypnotherapy, or to the tape, with stratification according to predominant symptom. Symptom scores and validated psychological questionnaires were utilised. Twenty-five patients (18 women) received hypnotherapy, 27 the tape. Successful trance was induced in all hypnotherapy patients. By intention to treat, symptom scores improved in 76% of hypnotherapy patients and in 59% of tape patients (not significant). Amongst 45 patients providing a full set of symptom scores there was advantage to hypnotherapy, with a reduction in median score from 14 to 8.5 compared to an unchanged score of 13 in audiotape patients (P<0.05). The assessor considered 52% in each group to have improved. Those with greater initial anxiety tended to be more compliant and more likely to respond. Gut-directed hypnotherapy and audiotapes appear valuable in resistant IBS. Although probably inferior to hypnotherapy, the ease and economy of tape use may be considered sufficient to recommend it as a second-line option in IBS, reserving hypnotherapy for failures. Keywords. Alternative medicine ï¿½ Behavior therapy ï¿½ Colonic diseases ï¿½ Functional disorders ï¿½ Hypnosis Article in PDF format (37 KB)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for posting, Tom. For some more information on this same study, check out this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum10/HTML/000238.html Mike uses Gut-Specific Processes which are different from Gut-Directed Hypnosis as used in this study. Mike explains this completely on the thread I just listed here!Thanks for sharing, Tom.Be well everyone!







------------------Marilyn


----------

